# Yes... another overclocking query :)



## liamalxd (Jul 8, 2009)

i have a:
ASUS M2N4-SLI motherboard,
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2400mhz AM2 processor (cooled by AMD cooling heatsink),
2GB PNY 800MHZ DDR2 Memory,
256MB ATI Sapphire Graphics Card.

and i have several case fans too (4 to be precise)

could i have your advice and expertise please? 

Many thanks,
Liamalxd.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That was my old Processor. I got it up to 2.64 ghz by using the overclocking feature in the bios. I set the overclock to 10% which raised the fsb to 220. I did get it up to 2.76 Ghz by raising the Fsb to 230, but it seemed unstable. You should be able to set the Fsb to 225 which would give you 2.7 Ghz. I ran it at that for awhile, but temps under load where to high for my liking. Below the threashold though, I think it was 58c under 100% load for an hour. Never went over that.


----------

